# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  em yêu khoa học với ezi servo 56 + l298

## leotrann

trong lúc đợi driver ezi và 1 số món khác để lắp nốt cái máy thì nhà có mỗi con l298 + động cơ ezi mua của bác nào đó bên kia cầu thăng long thì e có nghịch chơi 1 chút làm driver closed loop cho nó :3
là sản phẩm nghịch chơi trong 1 đêm trời trở lạnh nên PID em tuning chay chưa dùng autotune (đang bị overshot) và mới chỉ dùng 2 kênh AB của encoder chưa động đến Index
có anh(chú,bác)nào cũng đang DIY driver step closed loop chia sẻ với em chút kinh nghiệm với ạ
sắp tới là sẽ đến ac servo còn dc servo nếu nó có chổi than thì em(cháu) cũng k khoái lắm và cũng có người làm rồi

----------

CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## leotrann

thêm code 1 chút  là sẽ thành ac servo 
mục tiêu đặt ra là sẽ làm thành 1 bo driver gắn vào sau động cơ luôn vì khá là thích kiểu tích hợp AIO như thế  :EEK!: 
tiện đây em(cháu) muốn tìm 1 cái ac servo loại bé bé thôi để nghiên cứu tiếp ạ
em(cháu) năm nay 22 tuổi không biết nên xưng hô ra sao ạ

----------


## nhatson

> thêm code 1 chút  là sẽ thành ac servo 
> mục tiêu đặt ra là sẽ làm thành 1 bo driver gắn vào sau động cơ luôn vì khá là thích kiểu tích hợp AIO như thế 
> tiện đây em(cháu) muốn tìm 1 cái ac servo loại bé bé thôi để nghiên cứu tiếp ạ
> em(cháu) năm nay 22 tuổi không biết nên xưng hô ra sao ạ


ý bạn là muốn tìm motor ac servo ?

----------


## leotrann

> ý bạn là muốn tìm motor ac servo ?


vâng em đang muốn tìm 1 cái motor ac servo nhưng ko biết có loại nhỏ ko vì em xem bên box mua bán cái nhỏ nhất là 100w với cả kinh tế cũng ko dư nhiều nên muốn tìm loại nhỏ cho rẻ 
anh nhatson em thấy đang bán driver closed loop có thể chỉ giúp em 1 số ic cầu h tích hợp giống l298 nhưng dòng lớn hơn ko ạ  vì em chạy dòng mới 1A/phase mà cũng khá nóng rồi

----------


## nhatson

> vâng em đang muốn tìm 1 cái motor ac servo nhưng ko biết có loại nhỏ ko vì em xem bên box mua bán cái nhỏ nhất là 100w với cả kinh tế cũng ko dư nhiều nên muốn tìm loại nhỏ cho rẻ 
> anh nhatson em thấy đang bán driver closed loop có thể chỉ giúp em 1 số ic cầu h tích hợp giống l298 nhưng dòng lớn hơn ko ạ  vì em chạy dòng mới 1A/phase mà cũng khá nóng rồi


ac motor thì pm mình địa chỉ, gởi tạng cho 1 con 200w yaskawa, encoder ab , encoder ko bthường, nhưng có ab, còn muốn kiếm abz uvw thì hơi khó

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Oi mừng quá... lâu lâu mới thấy tên ham hố như em và lão Nhật Sơn  :Big Grin: 

Đừng chơi PID nữa bạn, thử H Infinity đi

----------


## leotrann

dạ cám ơn anh 
em sẽ nghiên cứu phương pháp đó ạ
hôm nay mới xem đc closed loop sensorless dùng bemf xác định vị trí rotor đang muốn thử lắm rồi ạ

----------


## leotrann

> ac motor thì pm mình địa chỉ, gởi tạng cho 1 con 200w yaskawa, encoder ab , encoder ko bthường, nhưng có ab, còn muốn kiếm abz uvw thì hơi khó
> 
> b.r


- Em cám ơn anh ạ. Encoder ab thôi em thấy là cũng đủ dùng trong diy rồi
- Còn absolute hay cái là mất điện mở lại sẽ trả về đc vị trí đó nhwng mất điện mà tác động làm sai vị trí thì cũng ko về đc phải ko ạ
nhưng chắc trong trường hợp này encoder có điểm z sẽ có tác dụng anh nhỉ
- Em còn cái encoder hall as5600  là dạng absolute có thể trả về vị trí theo độ qua dạng pwm hoặc i2c (12bit)
Anh Nhatson và anh Gamo có thể cho em biết là encoder bao nhiêu xung là hợp lý được không ạ vì e thấy 400 xung hay 10000 xung cho 360độ thì cũng khá chính xác rồi mà có loại lên đến cả 10000

----------


## leotrann

không encoder luôn các anh ạ  :Embarrassment:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Vụ sensorless nhìn thì hay nhưng mình nghĩ không đáng.

Lý do là encoder giờ rẻ bèo nhèo, trong khi sensorless độ tin cậy có giới hạn, thiết kế để đo bemf phải chính xác thì mới đọ lại encoder, mà thế thì độ phức tạp và giá còn quá giá encoder. Làm quởn quởn nhảm nhí cho vui thì được, làm thật ko bằng encoder thật đâu bạn.

Nếu bạn điều khiển step bằng Vector Control, encoder độ phân giải cao mượt hơn. Muốn biết sự khác nhau trong thành phẩm ra sao thì cứ ghé nhà cụ Nam CNC, cụ ấy giảng cho 1 bài

----------


## CKD

> là sản phẩm nghịch chơi trong 1 đêm trời trở lạnh nên PID em tuning chay chưa dùng autotune (đang bị overshot) và mới chỉ dùng 2 kênh AB của encoder chưa động đến Index


Cho chút thông tin cụ thể về cái mà bạn làm đi ạ. Hình ảnh hay clip gì đó.

Chứ toàn clip của nanotec thì có gì ạ

----------

